# كريم ايفا كولاجين



## مسوقة26 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*كريم ايفا كولاجين للوجه وكريم لليد نفس الصوره*
*




*
*وهو كريم يومي رائع وفعال للحفاظ على نضارة البشره ويؤخر مظاهر*
*شيخوختها والارهاق كما يمنحهاالحيويه والاشراق ويعمل على تجديد*
*الانسجه وتحفيز المرونه في طبقه البشره وهو مناسب لجميع انواع*
*البشره ولايسبب اي تحسس بالبشره لان الكولاجين ماده طبيعي*
*ومكون اساسي لمرونه الجلد*

*وهو كريم ثلاثى المفعول*

*1-السطح :يعمل الكولاجين على ترطيب البشره وزياده مرونتها,بينما يعمل مستخلص زهره الاكميلا على اعاده تماسك البشره فورا.*

*2-العمق :تتغلغل جزيئات النانو الي عمق البشره حامله الفيتامينات التي تحفز الجسم على انتاج الكولجين الطبيعي من الداخل.*
*3-الحجم :يملأ الكولجين الطبيعي التجاعيد مما يعطي البشره حجما غنيا ويجدد شبابها.*



*طريقه استعماله*
*:*

*الكريم يوضع يوميا مره او مرتين صباحا او مساءا ويمكن استخدامه*
*كأساس للمكياج*


*امبولات ايفا كولاجين:*
*



*

*هي امبولات كولاجين للعنايه بالبشره وتجديد حيويتها وتؤخر ظهور *
*بوادر الشيخوخه فهي تنشط الانسجه وتمدها بالعناصر اللازمه*
*لنضارتها واعادةحيويتها. وتنفخ الخدود بطريقه طبيعيه*


*طريقه استعمالها:*
*بعد غسيل البشره جيدا: يرج الامبول ويكسر ويوزع محتواه على*
*منطقتي الوجه والعنق يوم بعد يوم او يوميا للعنايه المكثفه*
*(يفضل استعمالها ليلا)*

*العبوة تحتوي على 10 امبولات*

*الكميه محدوده جدا *
*جدااااااااااااااااااااا *
التجارب
اقتباس:
شعاع _ الروح

انا وجهي كله تعبان من الدراسه والسهر عشان الامتحان وفي وحده معاي بالجامعه ما شاء الله وجهها يهبل مع انها تقول انها تدرس وتسهر مثلنا وانا افكر بيني وبين نفسي شلوون التعب مو مبين عليها ؟؟؟ اثاريها تستخدم كريم الكولاجين وتقول ما استغني عنه نهائيا وهو اللي مخلي وجهي روعه وخليتها تجيبلي واحد والله يا عالم يهبل 
اقتباس:
الاميره&النائمه
انا من كثر ما سمعت عنه بالمنتديات وشلون البنات يمدحونه وصيت اخوي يشتريه لي من مصر والله حلو يا بنات واخوي ما شاء الله عليه ما ياب حبه وحده يابلي درزن وانا وخواتي تقاسمناه والحين شحلوونا الخدود متفخه تقول طاقه ابر الله يديمها علينا صحه وجمال


همسه القلب

همسه القلب​
إقتباس:
السلام عليج
شو اخبارج ان شاء الله بخير


*كريم* *الكولاجين* خيال عن جد ايدى صارى ناعمه و منفوخه 


مشكورررررة الغالية 


:​
إقتباس:
بنت الرياض 

مرحبا كيفك بنوتة حلوة ؟
حبيت اشكرك 


انا استخدمت *كريم* الكولوجين لنفخ وشد اليد
ال*كريم* مرررة حلو 

كنت اعانى من نحافة شديدة فى يدى و الحين صار لى شهر استخدم ال*كريم* ماقولك النتيجه فتاااكه اتنفخت يدى بشكل ملحوظ و ناعمه مررررره 
هال*كريم* اكثر من رائع 
الحين ابغى اطلب كورس *الكولاجين* للبشره اعطينى التفاصيل لاهنتى 

طبعا التجارب منقوله
مشكوووره الغلا 





:​

إقتباس:
فيض المشاعر 


الصراحه منتجات *الكولاجين* الى اخذتها منك ممتاااااازه و نتيجتها سريعه و فوريه ماتوقعت تكون بهالسرعه 
مفعوله يبان من ثالث مره تقريبا 

خدودى سمنت تبارك الله وصارت دائريه رغم انى نحيفه و يدى ماقولك كيف صارت كانها مش ايدى انا خخخخ
سمنت و ووردت منتجات *الكولاجين* خياليه الحين مر على شهر من يوم تركت ال*كريم*ات و النتيجه ثابته تبارك الله


الله يوففك فة تجارتك


----------

